# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  My search for the "BEST LAB"

## TT_Tweeker

I have heard people chat about who they "think has the best gear". It's time we, the users know the truth! 
It seems like u hear that this or that UGL is the best. I am so tired (speaking for myself) of thinking that there is something better out there! When I'm on a cycleand feeling right as rain I still have that voice saying "there has to be something better" (more pure,cleaner,etc.)
I may be the only one with these thoughts...not sure? Just figured that my topic may start a good thread? 
So...what UGL is the best? What anabolic is the best (depending on goals)? What lab is the KING OF LABS?

----------


## mgambino310

I'm running sciroxx test e and decca 300, I'm feeling like a monster only on week 5! Sciroxx gear is official!

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Really? I have heard great stuff about them. I will definitely try to gety hands on some. Where is the lab located?

----------


## TT_Tweeker

That's awesome stuff at week 5! Good for you bro! Are they hard to do business with? If u catch what I'm saying?

----------


## P.Money

Why not just get Pharm grade stuff? That's what I do! It gives me such a peace of mind, never second guessing when injecting. Good gear is priceless!

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Hey P.money I agree! I used to only get pharm grade. Now I have been forced to work with companies that are willing to ship to u.s.! I'm looking for someone in my gym I can trust. But, as I'm sure u know can be a process:-) take care bro and good luck with everything

----------


## krugerr

Euro-Pharma. 

I've used this stuff and I swear by it. It's great quality.

----------


## jpowell

kalpa pharma is some good stuff.
british dragon also.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Thanks everyone! Man I will try my best to come across some. We will see????

----------


## Noles12

Good attempt at phishing

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Good attempt at phishing


Really, I thought that was weak...

----------


## capetown

This thread made me laugh so hard. Baahaa

----------


## JohnnyTribal

Vig pharma. Ill pay you of you can find it. Haha about 12 others and myself get it. Started by a friend in pharmaceuticals producing it for his buddies. All human grade no vet or extra filtering needed. Week 4 up 10lbs. :-)

----------


## TT_Tweeker

He guys. To the fellas kinda bashing a bit. I will be honest here! My good friend/brother and source passed away less than a month ago! So , yes, I could most certainly benefit from someone I can trust that deals on the anabolic realm. I'm not telling you this to make you feel bad. You didn't know. Lol. 
But any how I have enjoyed this forum thus far. I recently ran out left myself short on test and deca cycle by accidentally forgetting that I had my vials in my gym bag and somehow breaking the top off a vial. So now I'm left with only deca. The deca is a little over dosed. It is from "achilese pharmacy" . So I could most certainly use a point in the right direction.:-)
Take care everyone.
RIP IT

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Let's make it 13.

----------


## jpowell

guess its time to correcct Noles

take away the attempt, and just flat out say--help me locate some gear please...

lol, goofball you know this isnt allowed!

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Jpowell ! 
Lol! I wasn't trying to call anyone out:-) Noles was nearly stating the obvious...I do need help Noles but I now know this is not the way to go about doing so.
I want to appoligize in advance for bending forum rules...I mean no harm. 
My search continues:-)
And again thanks to everyone for the great info!
"RIP IT"

----------


## jpowell

Get your post count up and pm a willing vet/mod for a point in the rite direction.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## MickeyKnox

> He guys. To the fellas kinda bashing a bit. I will be honest here! My good friend/brother and source passed away less than a month ago! So , yes, I could most certainly benefit from someone I can trust that deals on the anabolic realm. I'm not telling you this to make you feel bad. You didn't know. Lol. 
> But any how I have enjoyed this forum thus far. I recently ran out left myself short on test and deca cycle by accidentally forgetting that I had my vials in my gym bag and somehow breaking the top off a vial. So now I'm left with only deca. The deca is a little over dosed. It is from "achilese pharmacy" . So I could most certainly use a point in the right direction.:-)
> Take care everyone.
> RIP IT


Nobody is bashing you, they are simply calling a spade a spade. 

And just because your source died, it doesn't give you the right to play that card either. Sorry about your friend, but this isn't a source board so knock it off. 

All youre doing is insulting everyone's intelligence by thinking youre fooling anyone.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

MikeyKnox,
Where in the heck did you come from? Did you see the other fellas post and decide to chime in? With all respect (which basically means...I'm going to say something derogatory to you without regard) I am not playing any card bro! And I'm sure other members will agree...that if you don't have something productive to say. Then stay outta the way! I have appoligized and even stated that I was not trying to use my buddy's death as any type of leverage! Oh and nice flip phone bro:-)
I hope that we can put this stuff behind us and talk about pertinent information! 
"RIP IT"

----------


## MickeyKnox

> MikeyKnox,
> Where in the heck did you come from? Did you see the other fellas post and decide to chime in? With all respect (which basically means...I'm going to say something derogatory to you without regard) I am not playing any card bro! And I'm sure other members will agree...that if you don't have something productive to say. Then stay outta the way! I have appoligized and even stated that I was not trying to use my buddy's death as any type of leverage! Oh and nice flip phone bro:-)
> I hope that we can put this stuff behind us and talk about pertinent information! 
> "RIP IT"


It needed to be said, otherwise i wouldn't have said it. 

And thanks for the compliment on my flip - i like it too. In fact, its new. I shoved the last one some douche bags mouth..long story.  :Smilie:

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Mickeyknox!
Lmao bro! That was a great come back...for real! I think you an I would get along just fine.
But again. I could certainly use help bud. I'm sure u can remember needing assistance? Any how... See ya around
TT
"RIP IT"

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Mickeyknox!
> Lmao bro! That was a great come back...for real! I think you an I would get along just fine.
> But again. I could certainly use help bud. I'm sure u can remember needing assistance? Any how... See ya around
> TT
> "RIP IT"


See ya around,
Best

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Hey jpowell!
Man you seem to be an all round nice dude man! Just from your post on my thread and I looked at a couple of yours. U seem to always have something positive to say. That's a true Alpha! But anyhow bro I looked int the 2 labs you mentioned that have quality gear... They seem relatively straight forward. Do u stand behind their gear?

----------


## jpowell

Thanks for the good words broski.

I've used both. Had good results on both.

So yes as long as your source is legit and your not getting any bullshit your in good hands with with either. 

9/10 the thing I like is you can go to their website and enter in your batch/serial numbers to check legitness. 

I dnt think a fake/knockoff wod go thru that much trouble to rip sumbody UNO?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum

----------


## Squats33

> Mickeyknox!
> Lmao bro! That was a great come back...for real! I think you an I would get along just fine.
> But again. I could certainly use help bud. I'm sure u can remember needing assistance? Any how... See ya around
> TT
> "RIP IT"


I can remember needing assistance and I did it by not spamming the board with bullshit posts. I took over 2 months of commenting an talking to these guys, especially Knox who has been incredibly helpful to me. 

Stop being a clown bro and people will help you. Takes time, don't rush into, with how quick and pushy you are someone is gonna sell you plain cooling oil, especially if the attitude doesn't change. 

So to conclude, 
Just comment, talk it up, and keep it friendly man. 

Nobody likes clown questions and comments bro.

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Hey Squates.
Man I can appreciate your words of wisdom bro! Truly! I honestly do not know how this thread turned into what it has become. I mean only respect as I first asked who is the KING OF LABS. to anyone whom I have crossed I do appoligize.
I am as real as they come guys. I'm kinda gettin ancey as my last pinning was both test and deca . And I am close to having to start a pct! As you know you wanna run your test close to 2-3 weeks longer than your deca because of the half life of deca. That is just what I have comet know. Again I am probably wrong? 
I do not want to come off as a clown guys. Just kinda sweatin my situation. And thanks again to everyone for their wisdom:-)
I love how passionate you guys are to the science aspect of training!
I hope to one day have some words of encouragement and insight that you guys have so graciously provided me.
Now...everyone try to enjoy this great Sunday afternoon and make sure....
"RIP IT"

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Hey everyone!!! Good news!!
I have a good buddy who trains professionally and has won some serious events. I don't want to be too specific for anonymity. But, he has come thru for me:-)
I have 4 vials on there way. From some lab called Bio.. Or something like that. Wonder if n e 1 has heard/used their products? In addition, I will not be "phishing" any longer. I hope I can now refocus myself and finish this cycle strong! 
Hope everyone had an awesome weekend (I know mine was way too short). 
I now hope I can make myself usefull with other members questions. 

"RIP IT"

----------


## delcapone

U.g.freak hands down

----------


## TT_Tweeker

Where are they from?

----------


## noon

Lol. I'm done with this fishing expo..

----------

